# pictures please lets share



## markadoodle (May 22, 2009)

I do not know why but I am OBSESSED with pictures of horse eyes I have drawn so many!

I think it is because you can see the spirit, hope, life, and dreams in a horses eye. I am soo obsesed with them




:wub



:wub



:wub may i have some to look at and if i like it enough can i print it and hang it up?

thankyou for reading about my ODD intrest inhorse eyes.


----------



## markadoodle (May 22, 2009)

in my opinion Berrys Liberty Belle "Libby" has the nearly the prettiest eyes of my horses.

[NOTE: SHE IS PREGO IN THESE PICTURES]


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 22, 2009)

Here are a couple shots of Saber's left eye that has a bit of blue in it.


----------



## markadoodle (May 22, 2009)

I think the first one is really pretty. i am guessing he is very laid back friendly sweet and willing?that is what i understand my "reading" the look in his eye. am i right? but yet alert???


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (May 22, 2009)

HHF Miss Independent Jewel aka Indy.. she's one of my filly's. She is a replica of her mother, right down to the blue eye with thick black eyeliner!






Another one of Indy


----------



## markadoodle (May 22, 2009)

oh my my my!! one of my mare has that same blue eye with black eyeliner look






cant see it very well but trust me SAME EXACT EYE

LOL


----------



## minimule (May 23, 2009)




----------



## End Level Farms (May 23, 2009)

Rosie 33.5" Mare.






Callie the Problematic Filly. Yearling.






Sam 34.5" Stallion.


----------



## markadoodle (May 23, 2009)

OH MY FREAKIN' GAWD May I please use the last picture of sams eye for a picture on the desktop of my computer and print it out to tack it to my wall????



ray



ray



ray



lease


----------



## normajeanbaker (May 23, 2009)




----------



## markadoodle (May 23, 2009)

oh jen



i still love callies eye



may i use that picture?


----------



## normajeanbaker (May 23, 2009)

Sure



Hit me on the right day and you can have the horse too and look at her eyes every day



Just kidding!

~Jen~


----------



## End Level Farms (May 23, 2009)

markadoodle said:


> OH MY FREAKIN' GAWD May I please use the last picture of sams eye for a picture on the desktop of my computer and print it out to tack it to my wall????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you can.

I love sharing Sam.


----------



## Dona (May 23, 2009)

Kickapoo's Foxy Fax Emily




Kickapoo's Deja Vu




Johnson's Little Missy


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 23, 2009)

This is a picture I took of my big mare's eye, "Beauty" last winter. You can see my reflection with the snow in the background and my hand on her so she won't come any closer to me. I just love her so much. You would never meet a sweeter, in your pocket horse in your life!


----------



## markadoodle (May 23, 2009)

normajeanbaker said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol she sure is a trouble maker aint she jen?


----------



## yellerroseintx (May 23, 2009)




----------



## countrycharm (May 23, 2009)

There are some beutiful peacefull pictures to look at here its a lovely post





heres my boy and one of my fav pics, i love those blues



...


----------



## markadoodle (May 24, 2009)

Thankyou for sharing with me my forum friends


----------



## Carolyn R (May 26, 2009)

I can play in this one, LOL.


----------



## markadoodle (May 26, 2009)

wow i really like that one i love my brown eyes too tho


----------



## vvf (May 26, 2009)

Here's one of our stallions, Spirit Thunders Golden Phantom


----------



## markadoodle (May 26, 2009)

just breathtaking photos THANKYOU ALL


----------



## markadoodle (May 27, 2009)

jewel i like this


----------



## shelly (May 27, 2009)

Here is my blue eyed boy-Joey!


----------



## markadoodle (May 28, 2009)

yes he does look like his brother!!! in the shape but his bro has brown eyes and no face markings unfortunally


----------



## rubymtminis (May 28, 2009)

http://s490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/r...th_100_0718.jpg HHH Surprise Supereyes 2 year old Pintaloosa colt.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 28, 2009)

Here are a few eye shots I've taken.

Irish Hills Way Cool Jr.










Wall Street Rock E Rock On






Erica's Knock You Out






And not a horse but my corgi, Copper.


----------



## I AM Ranch (May 29, 2009)

My youngest daughter has an eye obsession too!


----------



## xxs (May 30, 2009)

Here are a couple:

My blue eyed pintaloosa mare, MW Flash of Magic






and a shirt I did machine cross stitch on:


----------



## Zora (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a picture of my 22 year old quarter horse mare ''Pesky's'' eye.



And my mini horse Midnight's eye>

 I think they enlarge if you click on them.


----------

